# SuSE 8.1 mit KDE3 und kxicq2



## Marcus Roffmann (1. Februar 2003)

Hallo!

Ich habe folgendes Problem:
Ich habe mir grad ganz frisch mal wieder SuSE Linux 8.1 (Internet-Installation) installiert und die KDE3 dazu. kxicq wollte ich eigentlich als ICQ-Client benutzen, nur habe ich das Problem das er 5 Sekunden (ca.) nach aufrufen wieder mit einer Fehlermeldung abbricht (siehe unten). Hatte jemand von euch auch dieses Problem und gelöst bekommen oder hat irgendjemand eine Idee woran das liegen könnte?

```
0x40db78c9 in wait4 () from /lib/libc.so.6
#0  0x40db78c9 in wait4 () from /lib/libc.so.6
#1  0x40e32c90 in __DTOR_END__ () from /lib/libc.so.6
#2  0x405199e5 in KCrash::defaultCrashHandler(int) ()
   from /opt/kde2/lib/libkdecore.so.3
#3  0x40fea12b in pthread_sighandler () from /lib/libpthread.so.0
#4  <signal handler called>
#5  0x407a8c6d in QBoxLayout::expanding() const () from /usr/lib/libqt.so.2
#6  0x40873fbe in QMainWindow::eventFilter(QObject*, QEvent*) ()
   from /usr/lib/libqt.so.2
#7  0x407c0bde in QObject::activate_filters(QEvent*) ()
   from /usr/lib/libqt.so.2
#8  0x407c0b1e in QObject::event(QEvent*) () from /usr/lib/libqt.so.2
#9  0x4081204c in QWidget::event(QEvent*) () from /usr/lib/libqt.so.2
#10 0x40874202 in QMainWindow::event(QEvent*) () from /usr/lib/libqt.so.2
#11 0x40771924 in QApplication::notify(QObject*, QEvent*) ()
   from /usr/lib/libqt.so.2
#12 0x404aba50 in KApplication::notify(QObject*, QEvent*) ()
   from /opt/kde2/lib/libkdecore.so.3
#13 0x407723b6 in QApplication::sendPostedEvents(QObject*, int) ()
   from /usr/lib/libqt.so.2
#14 0x40772278 in QApplication::sendPostedEvents() () from /usr/lib/libqt.so.2
#15 0x40734f6c in QApplication::processNextEvent(bool) ()
   from /usr/lib/libqt.so.2
#16 0x407738e0 in QApplication::enter_loop() () from /usr/lib/libqt.so.2
#17 0x40734a8d in QApplication::exec() () from /usr/lib/libqt.so.2
#18 0x0805eafd in QFrame::paintEvent(QPaintEvent*) ()
#19 0x40d324a2 in __libc_start_main () from /lib/libc.so.6
```

Gruß, Marcus


----------



## reggie (1. Februar 2003)

Habe dieses Problem auch! wenn du inzwischen eine Lösung hast sag mir bescheid.

Danke
reggie


----------

